# How do I transition from raw back to kibble?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Why do you want to?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

She's having some coat issues and I think something might be missing in the homemade diet. We are going to the vet on Saturday for a thyroid test. The groomer told me last week the coat that's falling out is the top coat, not the undercoat and it shouldn't be falling out. It's only the coat on her back that's falling out. Other than her coat, she is better than ever as far as attitude, energy, etc. so I'm not convinced it's the thyroid being "off". I haven't bought kibble yet, am still trying to decide on brand, etc. and will discuss switching food with our vet. She was doing excellent on the raw until about the first week of January when all her hair started to come out. This was just over 3 months of being on the raw homemade diet.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

My advice is to just do the switch. Kibble and raw digest at diffrent speeds. Kibble much longer then raw. So you could feed her a small amout of raw in morning and later that night a small amout of kibble then the normal kibble the nest morning. A cold switch is the best way to go. Good luck.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What was the diet that she was getting? Can you be more specific?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I switched from raw to kibble when Daisy needed to lose weight fairly quickly for ACL surgery. 

We just did it. Cold turkey, so to speak. No trouble at all that I noticed. 

Some things you may notice though is that your dog will drink more water and poop patrol will become a major event :yuck:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> What was the diet that she was getting? Can you be more specific?


That's a good question. There are folks on the forum that feed raw and may be able to help you pinpoint what (if anything) is missing. I also agree that you should hold off until you see your vet. It's completely possible that they may find a cause for the hair loss that is in no way related to diet. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We have been using mainly Urban Wolf which is a premix to which I add meat, eggs, sunflower oil, fish oil. (www.urbanwolf.ca). Occasionally I bought premade frozen patties and added the fish oil and supplement (Feed Sentials) to that. Urban Wolf posted on their website in January that they have revised their 10 year old recipe as they don't think the meat today at the grocery store has enough fat for what their previous recipe was. I used to use 1/2 cup sunflower oil per double batch. Now their new recipe requires the use of 1 - 1 1/3 cups sunflower oil. This seems like a huge amount to me and obviously she was missing something in the diet for 3 months. We were pretty happy with this diet and it seemed to be working well until the shedding started. With the recipe change and the shedding I am open minded to trying kibble again.


----------

